# Scribus, probème de saisie de texte



## Jean-Luc Munro (18 Avril 2008)

Bonjour,

J'ai installer Scribus sur Mac, probleme : 
Impossibilité de saisir du texte dans un bloc texte, obligation de passer par l'éditeur interne et la ca marche... 
Il n'y a pas de police dans le menu Styles/Polices et par suite il n'est pas possible de modifier le texte dans le bloc texte

Mac Munro

Scribus version : 1.33.10
GhostScript version : 8.57
Sur Mac
Power Mac G4 mirror , 1,25 Ghz
Mémoire 1 Go DDR SDRAM
sur DD 80 démarrage
OS X 10.4.11


----------



## Thierry6 (18 Avril 2008)

Scribus currently has a Style dropdown menu in its top-level toolbar. When the cursor is active in a text frame, it includes entries for Font, Size, Alignment, and other text properties. Because of Qt issues in the Mac/Aqua version, the Font entry in this list is empty; as a result, you can't choose a font -- and therefore you can't enter text -- if you're using this menu.

However, everything you might want to select in the Style menu (and much more) can be selected in Properties. In future versions of Scribus (on all platforms), the Style menu will disappear and Properties will be the single tool for modifying font information for text on the Canvas.

So how do you enter text in a new text frame on the Canvas? The best way is to select the frame (its border will be displayed in red and will have "handles" for resizing it.) Then open the Story Editor (click the tool that looks like a pencil on paper with a blue frame.) Now you can enter text, make font selections and changes, and apply text styles if you have defined them. When you click the green Check in the Story Editor menu, Scribus returns to the canvas with your text in the frame. Now you can use the text cursor to enter, delete and edit text and modify its characteristics in Properties.

Another way to get text into a new frame on the canvas is to select the frame, then put the text cursor in the frame and, from the top menu, use Insert/Sample Text. This will put dummy text into the frame, and you can edit it as you did with text created in Story Editor.


----------



## cant (17 Septembre 2008)

Une solution existe.
(source : http://bugs.scribus.net/view.php?id=2015)

en modifiant les préférence de scribus :
Préférences/général/apparence et ici choisir tout (Platinum par exemple) sauf aqua (qui est l'apparence par défaut)

Et maintenant on peut écrire du texte directement dans le bloc.


----------

